# led lenser p7.2



## ltec (Oct 9, 2013)

Anybody got the new lenser p7.2 and what do they think of it. 320lm with 260m range sounds impressive. I love the focus on the lenser so it can be used for long range and up close, at £40 pounds that's bount to be good value


----------



## LAMPARITA (Oct 10, 2013)

For the same price you can purchase the Fenix PD35 with 850 lumens:
[h=2]Features[/h] 


Cree XM-L 2 (U2) LED with a lifespan of 50,000 hours
Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
5 Brightness Levels Plus Strobe
Turbo - 850 Lumens - 1 hr. 15 min.
High - 450 Lumens - 2 hr. 30 min.
Mid - 170 Lumens - 7 hr. 45 min.
Low - 45 Lumens - 29 hr.
Eco - 10 lumens - 140 hr.

Low-voltage warning function to remind you to replace the battery
Reverse polarity protection guards against improper battery installation
Over-heat protection to avoid high-temperature of the surface
Anti-roll, slip-resistant body design
Tactical tail switch with momentary-on function
Side switch on the head
Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish


----------



## rmteo (Oct 10, 2013)

LAMPARITA said:


> For the same price you can purchase the Fenix PD35 with 850 lumens.





ltec said:


> ...I love the focus on the lenser so it can be used for long range and up close.


Does the PD35 have this feature?


----------



## StorminMatt (Oct 11, 2013)

rmteo said:


> Does the PD35 have this feature?



The PD35 does not have this focusing feature. And neither do most other lights which offer better performance in all other ways for the money. But at the end of the day, most people find that the ability to focus the beam is a rather gimmicky feature. Also, I've found that the ability to focus is more often than not a compensation for lower output. Simply put, when you have fewer lumens, you have more need to be able to focus a tight beam when you need throw and a wide beam when you don't. But when you have more lumens, you can have both a good
amount of spill AND throw at the same time.

Don't get me wrong. I have some Lenser lights (and had others in the past that got lost. They are generally well built lights that can actually take some rough handling. But when it comes to performance, they lag behind what is currently available (despite how very LITTLE extra it costs to use up-to-date emitters and electronics vs old, outdated stuff). Yet, with few exceptions, they cost about the same or more. And for alot of us, the ability to focus just is more of a gimmick than a useful feature.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Oct 12, 2013)

rmteo said:


> Does the PD35 have this feature?



Is the Led Lenser waterproof? Lolz!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Oct 12, 2013)

I too own several Led Lenser lights, the K3, the P7 and the P14, back then I thought these were the greatest lights in existence...then I found this forum. hahah! 

I recently bought my 38th light, the Sunwayman T45C, and my next light to buy will be the Nitecore P16.


----------



## rmteo (Oct 12, 2013)

roadkill1109 said:


> Is the Led Lenser waterproof? Lolz!





ltec said:


> I love the focus on the lenser so it can be used for long range and up close..


The OP asked about about a feature he wants - not what you (or others such as StorminMatt) think about the focussing feature.


----------



## Vesper (Oct 12, 2013)

I have a ton of lights but have to say I love the well implemented zoom to throw feature on my LL. Very usable and hardly gimmicky. But sorry OP, haven't tried that light.


----------



## dc38 (Oct 12, 2013)

ltec said:


> Anybody got the new lenser p7.2 and what do they think of it. 320lm with 260m range sounds impressive. I love the focus on the lenser so it can be used for long range and up close, at £40 pounds that's bount to be good value



What tasks are you looking to fulfill? For the record, I think the new lights are still not regulated for flat output. This lender claims a 2 hour runtime off 4 aaa alkalines at 320 lumens. Unless they are using some special aaa cells or a new hyper efficient led, you will not be getting 320 lumens for 2 hours. Let alone 40 lumens for 50 hours. I'd like to apologize for the seemingly harsh comments that have been made, but they have MUCH merit. Lensers, by design, are NOT WATERPROOF. They are NOT regulated properly to sustain max output for more than 2 minutes on included cells. If you don't mind this, lensers do offer a fun but pricey entry level flashlight. 

In the defense of lensers, they can take quite a few drops.

i have 2nd gen p7, t7, hocus focus, p14. Was happy with them until I found this forum, now those lensers only come out to play once in a blue moon.


----------



## thedoc007 (Oct 12, 2013)

rmteo said:


> The OP asked about about a feature he wants - not what you (or others such as StorminMatt) think about LL product/s.





Vesper said:


> I have a ton of lights but have to say I love the well implemented zoom to throw feature on my LL. Very usable and hardly gimmicky. But sorry OP, haven't tried that light.



+1 to both of these. I have a range of lights, from keychain to AA to multiple 18650 lights with thousands of lumens...and I still like the zoom feature. Almost any reflector light will not give you the even flood of a P7, and if it does, the throw will be awful. Sometimes it is nice to have options. I understand that many people feel they are outdated and/or overpriced, but if someone likes the feature, LED Lenser is the way to go. I have been happy with mine, anyway! 

My T7 is very similar in design, with only 200 lumens - and it outthrows my PD32UE by a long way, despite having a quarter of the output. I'd say go for it!


----------



## dc38 (Oct 12, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> +1 to both of these. I have a range of lights, from keychain to AA to multiple 18650 lights with thousands of lumens...and I still like the zoom feature. Almost any reflector light will not give you the even flood of a P7, and if it does, the throw will be awful. Sometimes it is nice to have options. I understand that many people feel they are outdated and/or overpriced, but if someone likes the feature, LED Lenser is the way to go. I have been happy with mine, anyway!
> 
> My T7 is very similar in design, with only 175 lumens - and it outthrows my PD32UE by a long way, despite having a quarter of the output. I'd say go for it!



Based on the ops other posts, he may want a well regulated light to conduct MOT Inspections... I also have the t7, 200 lumens, and it drops out of max brightness rather quickly in comparison to other lights I have. It out throws other similar sized lights as well, which is useful for Leo and distance requirements, but the biggest downfall of lensers IMHO is the lack of good regulation and power options.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Oct 12, 2013)

rmteo said:


> The OP asked about about a feature he wants - not what you (or others such as StorminMatt) think about the focussing feature.



Oh, don't get me wrong, I love my Led Lensers, I still use them sometimes, but not often. Still consider them part of my growing collection of lights.


----------



## StorminMatt (Oct 12, 2013)

roadkill1109 said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, I love my Led Lensers, I still use them sometimes, but not often. Still consider them part of my growing collection of lights.



Same here. Like I said in another post, my P14 has been everywhere with me in the past. And I still use it on occasion. In alot of ways, it's a shame that Coast/Lenser doesn't put forth a little more effort. When I consider how little it costs me to buy an XM-L2 and proper driver from, say, Fasttech (and how much less it would cost a company like Lenser/Coast), I just have to wonder why they don't turn the HP14 into an EA4 killer. It could EASILY be done.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Oct 12, 2013)

StorminMatt said:


> Same here. Like I said in another post, my P14 has been everywhere with me in the past. And I still use it on occasion. In alot of ways, it's a shame that Coast/Lenser doesn't put forth a little more effort. When I consider how little it costs me to buy an XM-L2 and proper driver from, say, Fasttech (and how much less it would cost a company like Lenser/Coast), I just have to wonder why they don't turn the HP14 into an EA4 killer. It could EASILY be done.



Yeah, the evolution of their lights are almost similar to that of maglites of past and also where foursevens is headed, oh well... at least we have Nitecore, Fenix and the rest who are at the forefront of flashlight evolution!


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 12, 2013)

ltec said:


> Anybody got the new lenser p7.2 and what do they think of it. 320lm with 260m range sounds impressive. I love the focus on the lenser so it can be used for long range and up close, at £40 pounds that's bount to be good value



I own LL,s and to be honest you would be better off with the Fenix that another poster suggested and despite what others say i find the zoom of little real use,it is just a gimmick to me and serves no real purpose but i respect others opinion.


----------



## radiopej (Oct 13, 2013)

I accidentally destroyed my friend's $2 9x 5mm LED light. I could have just bought him another one from a store, but I figured I could have more fun. I bought a $5 focusing one from Hong Kong on eBay. It's a single AA torch and can even take 14500s. 

Now, one of my other friends recently found a LED Lenser (I think L7, but not sure) left behind at his workplace.

The $5 took a while to arrive, but it is really fun to play with. The focus was comparable to the LEDLenser, except that at maximum throw it actually throws out an image of the LED itself. I think the LED Lenser focus feature is awesome fun, but I find the overall torch too expensive for what it is. I realise they're more rugged or warranted, but I still find them over priced. The L7 isn't as bright as P7, so factor that in.

If it's value you want, I'd say just buy the $5 ones on eBay first. It may not last as long (although the one I bought is still working perfectly), but it cripples the LED Lenser on price point for zoom.

I really thought the one I bought was going to suck. The fact that it works so well made me comfortable buying another $25 1300 lumen torch on eBay. I'm pretty sure they overstate the output (I've seen the same $5 torch claiming 200-600 lumen), but you get a solid amount of light for a song.


----------



## Norm (Oct 13, 2013)

radiopej said:


> If it's value you want, I'd say just buy the $5 ones on eBay first. It may not last as long (although the one I bought is still working perfectly), but it cripples the LED Lenser on price point for zoom.


The LL focusing is entirely different to cheap focusing light like the sipik AA, both in the way the focusing is achieved and the end result, we're talking two very different animals.

Norm


----------



## TCY (Oct 18, 2013)

I ordered my p7.2 a couple days ago, now I'm just waiting for its arrival. Maybe I can write a simple review after I play with it


----------



## ven (Oct 18, 2013)

TCY said:


> I ordered my p7.2 a couple days ago, now I'm just waiting for its arrival. Maybe I can write a simple review after I play with it




Will look forward to review,must admit i learned of it from this post and it does look great to me.Having used a t7(same flashlight apart from knurling as you know) for a few years being a work horse and now has a fair few battle scars,this appears to be a perfect replacement all be it a little costly imho.It definately looks an improvement over the p7 which is only a good thing


----------



## TCY (Oct 18, 2013)

ven said:


> Will look forward to review,must admit i learned of it from this post and it does look great to me.Having used a t7(same flashlight apart from knurling as you know) for a few years being a work horse and now has a fair few battle scars,this appears to be a perfect replacement all be it a little costly imho.It definately looks an improvement over the p7 which is only a good thing



Same here, learned a lot about Led Lenser from posts.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...a-pd35-Will-i-be-dissappointed-with-its-range
This post is also related to p7.2..sort of. I ordered one because it looks cool and uses AAA cells, which I have rechargeable AAAs at home for my old XL50 haha.
Anyway, I will definitely come up with a short review when I get the light if no one else has written one during its arrival.


----------



## LightX (Dec 26, 2013)

TCY said:


> I ordered my p7.2 a couple days ago, now I'm just waiting for its arrival. Maybe I can write a simple review after I play with it




Hi tcy,

i also have p7.2, purchased last december 1, how do you find the beam on focus mode pointed at the wall? did it perform a uniform circle? Im just bothered, my ll p7.2 performs uneven circle with 2 dim circular light on the side, i don't know how to explain it) but kinda looks like mickey mouse with small ears..


----------



## LightX (Dec 26, 2013)

Here's some photos, its worst on actual

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11578043646/lightbox/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11577251465/lightbox/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11577248055/lightbox/


----------



## drillbritz2ov (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello I have a led lender p7 which is about 6+ years old in my collection and recently the battery clip broke away from the end cap rendering it useless but a quick email to led lender uk HQ and within 30 mins I recieved a reply to say a new battery holder + endcap was on route free of charge which I received on the following days mail.I cannot praise their customer service highly enough for their quick response. Cliff a.k.a drillbritz2ov


----------



## ven (Dec 27, 2013)

drillbritz2ov I received on the following days mail.I cannot praise their customer service highly enough for their quick response. Cliff a.k.a drillbritz2ov[/QUOTE said:


> +1 on their customer service,2nd to none!
> Going to order the t7.2 for work over next few weeks.


----------



## LightX (Dec 27, 2013)

drillbritz2ov said:


> Hello I have a led lender p7 which is about 6+ years old in my collection and recently the battery clip broke away from the end cap rendering it useless but a quick email to led lender uk HQ and within 30 mins I recieved a reply to say a new battery holder + endcap was on route free of charge which I received on the following days mail.I cannot praise their customer service highly enough for their quick response. Cliff a.k.a drillbritz2ov




Wow! Good to hear that, they replace the defective part even it is out of warranty. how about from other country like philippines? Do you think they will do the same thing?


----------



## drillbritz2ov (Dec 28, 2013)

Not sure on that I do know they are a German based company with a multi national network of outlets you could try emailing the german HQ I'm sure they will help you out I also know that they are on Facebook that's another possible avenue for you to pursue.


----------

